# 3mile bridge help



## FLPharmBoy (Jun 27, 2016)

Two questions for fishing from the bridge 

1. Where is the best spot on the bridge for a.morning run? I have fished the bridge twice but anyone know of any good structure points? Is the end of the bridge really best?

2. Anyone have plans for one of the wooden rod holders everyone has?


----------



## mustangmike89 (Apr 30, 2015)

I'm planning on taking the wife and my daughter out this weekend to 3 mile and give it a shot, if your out there I'll be in the black and gold f150


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

I dont know if there is a better then the rest spot on 3 mile. The only time I have ever caught reds out there, I parked right at the 10mph sign bout half way or so out. That is also the only spot I ever caught spanish out there. But I know other people that swear by the end of the pier and catch lots of fish there. I personally have tried several places including the end but my best luck has always been right by the speed limit sign.... White trout can be caught pretty much anywhere out there, but try to toss your bait just at the edge of the highway bridge. That is where I catch the majority of the trout at. 

Course normally when I fish 3mb I am fishing at night. Seems like I had best luck with reds at night about 15 to 30 mins before high tide. They hit hard for about 10 minutes then nothing the rest of the night.

At least that has been my experience..


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Best I can tell you is to get out there and just learn the area you want to fish.. it's now called Catching .. watch other boats, crusie the area and watch your bottom machine.. slow troll and you'll find some fish.. They move around to where the bait is so look for that.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

amar4881 said:


> Best I can tell you is to get out there and just learn the area you want to fish.. it's now called Catching .. watch other boats, crusie the area and watch your bottom machine.. slow troll and you'll find some fish.. They move around to where the bait is so look for that.


Bottom machine? Cruise around? Hes driving out there in a vehicle...


----------



## FLPharmBoy (Jun 27, 2016)

Going to try to target the tides a little better and do some night fishing. Got skunked twice in a row with a dawn/dusk approach. 

What type of rigs/bait are yall using?

And yes for now just the truck but I am.looking for a boat.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

FLPharmBoy said:


> Going to try to target the tides a little better and do some night fishing. Got skunked twice in a row with a dawn/dusk approach.
> 
> What type of rigs/bait are yall using?
> 
> And yes for now just the truck but I am.looking for a boat.


Tide or water moving out there is everything...imo.


----------

